# :: ECS Tuning :: Allroad 2.7T Cooling System Refresh Kits



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Replacing cooling system components and performing a proper coolant flush will ensure a long life for your cooling system.

Most of the cooling system components are exposed to very high temperatures and repeated thermal cycling. Heat-hardening causes warping and cracking that leads to coolant loss and possible engine damage from overheating.

Avoid headaches altogether and replace all problematic items at once to keep your cooling system running efficiently.


*Keep it fresh.*

*Click HERE to order or for more information
*


Fits:
Audi Allroad 2.7T (2001-2005)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

